# Identify old valves



## OldGrampa (May 3, 2021)

Anyone know brand of these valves?







Tks for any comments.


----------



## scalhoun506 (Jan 19, 2020)

good luck, maybe time to up grade, are they even electric?


----------



## OldGrampa (May 3, 2021)

24V
I will upgrade after season,
but need to try O-rings in some.
Not sure how to disassemble right now.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pgv-in-line-valve-1-in-mpt-x-barb-pgv-100mb?gclid=Cj0KCQjwp86EBhD7ARIsAFkgakgWLRH-J-uyNpdXbtKDHnjRCjKwWgZ0L4GhW2KtsgNNDQtSS6PsQpgaAltUEALw_wcB

these are $14 a piece, why would you even mess with them?


----------

